# Notfallauskunft



## Jonas_Petri97 (10. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,
ich bin momentan in der Region rund um den Millstättersee im Angelurlaub. Gestern ist an meiner Zebco Rolle die Halterung des Schnurbügels abgebrochen und ich kann nicht mehr ordentlich auswerfen bzw. einholen #q  #c . Kennt jemand einen Angelshop in dieser Region?
LG Jonas. :m


----------



## Dsrwinmag (10. August 2014)

*AW: Notfallauskunft*

Ich würde aufstehen und nach links zum nächstbesten einheimischen Angler laufen und ihm eine Rolle abkaufen, bzw. mir eine Wegbeschreibung geben lassen. Oder Google bemühen. 
Allerdings erst, wenn ich die letzte Ersatzkombi geschrottet hätte...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Gery100 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Notfallauskunft*

Wirt wahrscheinlich zu spät sein aber vielleicht brauch sonst noch einer die Info! 

In Spital gibt es 3 Geschäfte oder in Villach da ist ein Großes Geschäft !


----------

